# Pray for Trinity please!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I brought Trinity in from the kennels like I do every night. She didn't go straight to her crate where her food was waiting for her. She has never refused food! So I put her in her crate so I could bring the rest of the dogs in then went to go get her. She had dirt crusties all around her mouth and just didn't look well. I took her Temp and it's 103.5. I did water buckets today and she drank over 2 gallons but when I brought her in the house she drank a ton more. I'm not sure what's going on but it's not good! I'll get her to the vet tomorrow but she has been sickly the last few years. Trinity is about 10 years old and has been a great dog and had many accomplishments in her life. I'm just sick to think I might lose her! 

K9 Performance Knls Stuck on U UCD RO3 ACAL 1 & 2 CGC

But more importantly a dog who did everything I asked without question and has been a great companion. UGH.....


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Poor old gal! I hope all is well and that this will pass quickly. Best of luck at the vet, ill be sending my best wishes and thinking of u both often.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

this makes me sad I hope its nothing really and an easy recovery. I will be praying for her.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

So sorry Lisa.....prayers and good vibes for Trinity. Keep us posted


----------



## Buddhasmommy (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Trinity, I hope all goes well at the vet.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Lisa. Hope she work her was through it and is not seriously sick!  I'll keep y'all in my prayers!!!


----------



## BoBo (May 13, 2012)

Best wishes and prayers


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Awww man good thoughts going your way!!! So sad when it comes out of nowhere. I hope the vet has some answers for you!!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Fingers crossed and prayers sent Lisa.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks guys, she feels better today so I just might watch her. If she continues to improve then great! If not or at any point she gets worse off to the vets! She's not going out in the kennels anytime soon since I want to keep and eye on her and she's loving that! She's snoring on the couch next to me as I type, lol. She ate this morning so that's good! I'll keep you posted on her progress, thanks!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Awww hope she is fine and it was nothing more then a bad day.


----------



## MSmith321 (Feb 23, 2012)

Praying for you! Nothing worse then one of your babies being sick! Glad to hear she isdoing better today


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Hope she gets to feeling better soon!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I put her on antibiotics last night and her fever is gone so that's great. She even felt good enough to go barking at the horses so she must feel better! I have a feeling it might her k9 teeth she broke last year.. She killed the root on both K9's while doing bite work but they hadn't bothered her so we left them. I think they got infected and that's the whole problem. A week or so on antibiotics and we'll have to take them out.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

She is in my thoughts! Hood to know she is doing better, hope she keeps improving! xo


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow that is awesome if that's what it is!! Glad shes doing better! I feel the same way when my tooth sucks lol poor pup!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Put her on antibiotic and she went out to the kennels today. She looks great I think it was an infection so off the vet when the infections clears up and she is going to have to have most her teeth pulled  But at least she is well, I really thought I was going to lose her she looked horrid!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Glad she's feeling better!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Awwwwwwwwww! Poor ol gal!  hoping she feels better and better! Once she gets those teeth pulled she is gonna be like a little old lady, a gummer!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG how scary. I was crying when I read the first post (hugs) I'm so glad she's feeling better now.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks Krystal! She just didn't look good and now she's great. Scared me to death!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh I bet. I would be too. So so glad she's feeling better  she's just such a great dog.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

For you Krystal 
Rally





Obed





Sch BH


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

she is just the best. The look on her little face is so cute. She's just so happy to please you.  such a great girl.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I owe her a lot she's been a great loyal dog for many years, she's about ready to be a house dog as she graduates to old kooter status! LMAO


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol. I can see her now all, get off my lawn, damn whipper snappers lol.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah if she becomes a house dog I am going to have to figure out her and Justin. She does not like kids very much. Not aggressive but she sees him coming and she runs! lol She just doesn't like all the noise. And yes she will be very grouchy in the front, she has a bit of a screw loose and likes to bark at everything! lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

awesome vids! Odin and i have some serious work to do if we want to ever do some rally obed. lol


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

I missed this thread until now! I'm so glad she is feeling better!!! Great vids, I like to see happy working dogs


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks, she's not the cleanest working dog I have but she does a great job and has won multiple high in trials in Rally. She was my first attempt at training a competition Obed dog.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

You did a great job with her. I have to confess to liking a dog who enjoys working over a dog who may be more precise, but lacks joy.


----------



## JayBird (Sep 11, 2011)

Prayers are heading her way ! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Kingsgurl said:


> You did a great job with her. I have to confess to liking a dog who enjoys working over a dog who may be more precise, but lacks joy.


The way I train hopefully they all love to work! But I know what you mean..... those dogs who don't like to work I place. She is such a happy dog all the time the poor thing has a bad case of happy tail! When I take her in to get her teeth done I think I am going to have her tail docked. If I bring her in it would be a bloody mess! When we travel to shows I have to wrap it up and unwrap it right before we go in the ring, then wrap it again! lol poor girl!



JayBird said:


> Prayers are heading her way !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Thank you!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Aww she'll love being a house dog. And I agree, if I had a dog with constant happy tail, off that thing would go!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I really hate to do do it but I said if she has to go under for anything I would do it. It's bad! Poor thing she has a lot that needs to get done and I pray the surgery helps her have a better quality of life.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Ot really helps if.done correctly. The healing time is minimal then they don't have to worry about wrapping, or infection again. To me it'd be completely worth it!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I just had a foster who had it done, the rescue group didn't want it to affect his chances of getting adopted so they did it right away when they fixed him! It was much better!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm sure she'll warm up to Justin. Marley didn't like kids much either since he was teased by the neighbors when he was living with my parents. He did the same thing, ran away from him and acted a bit nervous. We just had Bradley only pet him when he walked up to him, never let him chase, and then he'd give him a treat. It took a little bit but they got to be great friends


----------

